# Blue Bottle Flies UK



## Elliott-the-Mantis (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi Guys, Im new to the forum and relatively new mantid keeper.

I have my BB spikes/pupae stored in the fridge, im taking them out 10 - 15 at a time and hatching, I have the hatched blue bottles stored in a 32oz deli cup with a mesh lid and am feeding them dried honey in a small plastic tub within the 32oz container, the only problem im having is how do i keep them hydrated? ive kept house flies in the same setup with a honey/water mix and most of them drowned even though it was very shallow? Any ideas ? 

Thanks and nice to meet you guys.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

You could try a cotton ball soaked in water or honey water.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Elliott-the-Mantis (Aug 16, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> You could try a cotton ball soaked in water or honey water.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thats an idea, I could cut a hole in the side of the container and plug it with a wet sponge?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

Probably. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 16, 2020)

Elliott-the-Mantis said:


> Thats an idea, I could cut a hole in the side of the container and plug it with a wet sponge?


You can cut a hole and use a test tube with cotton at the top and water inside it. Always use cotton around the edges of the test tube if you use a test tube as well to block escape routes.


----------



## Elliott-the-Mantis (Aug 17, 2020)

thebookman10 said:


> You can cut a hole and use a test tube with cotton at the top and water inside it. Always use cotton around the edges of the test tube if you use a test tube as well to block escape routes.


Can you explain a little more what you mean? I cant picture it?

So on the lid of the 32 oz container cut a hole for the test tube? fill it with water and plug with cotton? would that hole the water? surely it would all fall straight through?

Thanks for reply dude.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 17, 2020)

Cricket keepers use water crystals to keep the critters from drowning.


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 20, 2020)

Elliott-the-Mantis said:


> Can you explain a little more what you mean? I cant picture it?
> 
> So on the lid of the 32 oz container cut a hole for the test tube? fill it with water and plug with cotton? would that hole the water? surely it would all fall straight through?
> 
> Thanks for reply dude.


So if you cut a hole in the side of the 32 oz container won't go out, and the cotton wool will ensure that the flies always have plenty of water to drink without drowning. Additionally, this makes it a bit easier to change out their water, and it will lead to a lot less chance of an escapee.


----------



## silverback297 (May 14, 2022)

Get some of the small round cotton pads they come in clear plastic tubes and find a suitable lid off a jar they will fit in then just put several in the lid to reach the top and pour your honey water till fully soaked and full then you can just keep topping up till they need changing then tip them out quick rinse and put fresh ones in works perfectly 
SB


----------

